# Sawtooth Jack Halloween 2012



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Two years in the making and looking past the horrible tombstones from days of old-replacements are next on the list-I think I'm finally getting a setup I can be proud of! Although I still see a couple of store-bought items in there that will need replacing as well-the skellie and the hanging ghost. :jol:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Show off!!! j/k! Looks awesome! Very unique and well executed. Love the lighting too. Nothing wrong with a couple of store bought props thrown in the mix either. Strong work!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

SJ, that looks fantastic.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Lovely and creepy! Very nice SJ!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your lovely new groundbreakers look right at home in the cemetery

Gorgeous photos!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Proud? I wish mine looked half that good. You definitely have a yard haunt to be proud of.


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Sawtooth Jack!!!! That is AMAZING work!! Wow!!!!! The photos are gorgeous! (And even store-bought can be made into something uniquely yours!) Beautiful, great job!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Awesome!!!


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Beautiful photography! It really brings out the great colors in your haunt. And I love the teeth on your groundbreakers!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sawtooth, you haunt looks great. The new ground breakers look quite at home. I also like what you've done with the lighting. We just need to see some bigger pictures so we can see more detail.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Very awesome! Really nice photography.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

WOW!! It all looks so incredible! I wish the photos were bigger though as I really want to be able to study them closely to see all the detail. Love it all! Great job!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Awesome pics! The props look great and they are enhanced by great lighting. These pictures look like postcards! Sweet!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

As everyone has said - amazing photos. But then those boys would look fantastic in any light!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

P.S. What Halloween Zombie said - those groundbreakers are the perfect models for a series of Halloween cards.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I don't even know what to say...hhhhmmmmm...and that is remarkable for me, because usually you can't shut me up! You are so beyond talented, and your vision with these Sabertooth Groundbreakers, well you have got to have surpassed even your wildest dreams. The Sabers, together, in that scene, it just looks like the best movie set I have ever seen. Combine that with your existing props, the Pumpkinhead and the other props...it is just unbelievable. If you could see me, you would see that I am standing up, clapping wildly!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Thank you all for the good words! I am already psyched for next year. Although I am realizing I may not have enough room to store everything...time for a storage unit so I can build more!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow! Those pics are beautifully executed. I can't say anything better than the compliments that were already posted. Outstanding haunt display. Kudos Sawtooth Jack!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

This is why I hardly look at others' post-Halloween pix. Too good!


----------



## kauldron (Oct 17, 2011)

Great job. Looks like you had an excellent haunt.


----------

